# 54mm bottomless portafilter



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Has anyone bought one of these from AliExpress? If so, how did you find it?

Richard


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

RichD1 said:


> Has anyone bought one of these from AliExpress? If so, how did you find it?
> Richard


Link? I didn't know they had any.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

This one I think

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000814696508.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.1ec13a91iuRowA&algo_pvid=074e81af-a9c4-4a90-8aa8-5d6d345c4d37&algo_expid=074e81af-a9c4-4a90-8aa8-5d6d345c4d37-2&btsid=0ab6f81e15874976578107183e301f&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

not tried it though


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Yes, that's the one.

Richard


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

@Apr1985 Thanks for the link! I have just placed an order for my Bambino and will share if it works once I get it. I have ordered the black plastic handle PF. Never used AliExpress before...


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

idekov said:


> @Apr1985 Thanks for the link! I have just placed an order for my Bambino and will share if it works once I get it. I have ordered the black plastic handle PF. Never used AliExpress before...


 Awesome. Please do let us know. 
do they have a lead time on it?


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

*AliExpress Standard Shipping*

Estimated Delivery Time:14-28 Days

Will be shipped within (Business days)7 Days



Product Amount

Shipping Cost

Total Amount


US $ 44.10



US $ 14.08



US $ 58.18



I have recently received amazon shipment from China and it took a month to deliver. Let's see...


----------



## corcodush (Dec 8, 2018)

looks the same https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/54mm-Coffee-Bottomless-Portafilter-For-Breville-870-878-880-Filter-Replacement-r/373036206905?hash=item56dab0cb39:g:EzsAAOSwDcNeqSuT


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

idekov said:


> *AliExpress Standard Shipping*
> 
> Estimated Delivery Time:14-28 Days
> 
> ...


 Be interesting to see the quality when it arrives


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I ordered some electronics stuff - couple of weeks, but that was before C-19!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Kinda bottomless 😂


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

Finally I have received the China made 54mm bottomless PF. Well I'm with mixed fillings, but as usual in life "you get what you pay for". They (in China) really are trying hard to be good, but that's far from Pullman I guess. My first impressions are mixed ... it looks OK as quality, it's heavy and well polished. The original Sage Barista single wall basket fits perfect. It is really difficult to attach the PF to the machine and I'm afraid not to damage it if I start to use that PF on a regular basis - hopefully not. I have posted pictures and there are people in the forum much more qualified to comment. I will do real tests and eventually post video latter on.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

Why is it difficult to fit? Lot of friction?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

We used different Chinese companies of course but my locking appendages look slightly sharper than yours, maybe a bit thinner? If anything I thought mine went in a bit too easy but it is secure and I've had no problems with it so far touch wood.


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

facboy said:


> Why is it difficult to fit? Lot of friction?


 Yes, it requires significant effort to lock, compared to the other two original Sage Bambino and Barista PFs that I have.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

my Pullman requires more effort to lock too, but i never used full lock on the original portafilter either. once i feel it's sufficiently wedged i leave it, the original got to around the 6 o'clock position, the Pullman maybe 6:30?


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

In my case with the two original Sage Bambino and Barista PFs once in they go easy until the end (6:20?). With this one it goes in with effort and then much harder until 6:30


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

I've posted about this before, the finish on the Pullman is not the greatest either. Here are some photos of mine, which has had about 2 months of lockdown use (2-4 times daily). It's more or less as it was the day I received it:


----------

